# Hmm brave or daft?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Brave or daft you decide........

http://surprise.ly/v/?PK0Hl0kWELE:0:0:0:100


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Both


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit ghoulish, a stand full of people waiting to see someone die horribly, not moved on from the Romans much have we.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I would have thought that even with the elasticity of that net there would have been a risk of the deceleration causing rupture to internal organs.

I wonder about his life insurance?:surprise:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Both


Without doubt both!:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suspect he's incredibly skilled 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Very brave......In a daft sort of way.
But then so were the very first parachutists and look how many lives their incredibly brave pioneering work has saved since.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Pah! ...Try diving a re breather that's really risky, managed 8 years without killing myself as I went down to the plug hole..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Very brave......In a daft sort of way.
> But then so were the very first parachutists and look how many lives their incredibly brave pioneering work has saved since.


Yeah! but you can't cover the world in stretchy netting just in case.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3y3cbffqtssp1bh/I'll get me coat.png?dl=1


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

The net was very high so had a lot of room to absorb the 150MH speed. That end of it will have been worked out and tested. Hitting the net was the skill. And getting the last minute flip right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet his underwear had elasticated legs just in case, I think he might have been wearing one of the slimline parachutes under his onesie in case he decided it wasn't for him on the way down.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually I just watched it back on youtube and he was pretty close to the edge. Presumably if he had a chute he would have had to deploy it if he thought he was off mark at least 500ft or so minimum.



















There was a fair bit of absorption in that net.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that was all padding. He'd have had little time to release it and by the time the support divers pulled theirs it was already late.
Also as he had to land on his back it would have been in the way. But a lot of padding in there I suspect.
Shame they didn't keep his heart rate showing till after he landed.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

If he'd planned on a backup chute he'd have had it in front and manually ready to deploy.
A standard chute has to be pulled to let the pilot chute out, that then draws the main chute but slowly so as not to tear it off. Its all designed to take time to open correctly.
Base jumpers and low altitude jumpers have the chute already out and the pilot chute already flying. the then manually chuck the chute out to enable a fast and rapid deployment.

At the point his support jumpers pulled he was committed. they were his get out of jail cards.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pat-H said:


> If he'd planned on a backup chute he'd have had it in front and manually ready to deploy.
> A standard chute has to be pulled to let the pilot chute out, that then draws the main chute but slowly so as not to tear it off. Its all designed to take time to open correctly.
> Base jumpers and low altitude jumpers have the chute already out and the pilot chute already flying. the then manually chuck the chute out to enable a fast and rapid deployment.
> 
> At the point his support jumpers pulled he was* committed*. they were his get out of jail cards.


Should be - under S. 58 of the Mental Health Act:surprise:

The spectators too - having several kilos of body impacting on your head at terminal velocity could give a 'severe headache'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pat-H said:


> I think that was all padding. He'd have had little time to release it and by the time the support divers pulled theirs it was already late.
> Also as he had to land on his back it would have been in the way. But a lot of padding in there I suspect.
> Shame they didn't keep his heart rate showing till after he landed.


He could have used it at any point on the way down though Pat, you can get quite small parachutes nowadays, think how small the emergency chute is compared to the normal one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.softieparachutes.com/mini-softie.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Things people will do to draw attention to themselves never ceases to amaze.
I call it barmy.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

dont think i will be trying that this year


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> He could have used it at any point on the way down though Pat, you can get quite small parachutes nowadays, think how small the emergency chute is compared to the normal one.


He didn't need to. that was why the team dived with him. Any issues like an increase in cross wind and they clip him on and he lands like a tandem jump.
To use a back mounted chute he'd have had to remove the outer suit to access. Even an emergency chute on the front would need the front to be unzipped to deploy.

So I don't think he had a chute at all and its all padding.


----------

